# kernel wrong config

## sk8harddiefast

yestesday i tried to config my new kernel my own for first time!!!!whithout my friend's help.after a lot of hours i boot my new kernel.but when i run alsaconf in a terminal tell me

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found.Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?
```

i have tick all options for PCI,ISA,AC97 of intel sound.but still tell me the same thing.what i sould also tick in my kernel for have sound???  :Confused: 

----------

## region-g

Hi,

Try that on your kernel

<*> Sound card support

<M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

[ * ]   PCI sound devices  --->

<M>   Intel HD Audio  ---> This is my sound card, try and locate yours

```
lspci | grep -i sound
```

```
make && make modules_install

alsaconf
```

and don't forget to unmute your channels with alsamixer (button M to change values and Esc to save and exit)

If and when you are happy with your kernel configuration you can keep that /usr/share/.config file for future use.

----------

## Clad in Sky

If you have compiled your soundcard drivers as modules, did you also load them?

try

```

modprobe <what ever the name of the module is>

```

.

You don't need to build all those modules, though.

lspci should give you the name of your sound card (you mentioned AC97, which is quite common although the last few times I installed gentoo I ran across snd_hda_intl devices.). It is enough to build that module.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

ok.i fix the firts problem.but now.i compile modules,i load them,i restasrt alsadound but i have no sound!!!!!!

my lspci

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller   (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root   Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll  er #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll  er #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll  er #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Control  ler #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller   (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (r  ev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (r  ev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (r  ev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll  er #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll  er #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll  er #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Control  ler #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (  rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA   IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Co  ntroller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (re  v a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit   Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Con  troller (rev 03)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Contr  oller (rev 03)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC G  igabit Ethernet (rev 10)

```

----------

## sk8harddiefast

with alsaconf find this

```
hda-intel  Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
```

he configure it perfect.alsaconf told me to have fun   :Very Happy:  but i have no sound.and no fun  :Sad: 

----------

## Clad in Sky

No fun at all. That's sad.

Did you rise the volume level using any of the available mixers.

In my experience (in Gnome) the PCM is always at 0 after a fresh install. This might explain why alsaconf configured it alright but you do not hear anything.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

i set all full with alsamixer.but i dont hear anything   :Sad: 

----------

## scan2006

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In my experience (in Gnome) the PCM is always at 0 after a fresh install. This might explain why alsaconf configured it alright but you do not hear anything.

 

Code Listing 3.3: Adding ALSA to the boot runlevel

# rc-update add alsasound boot

 * alsasound added to runlevel boot

 * rc-update complete.

Next, just check the /etc/conf.d/alsasound file and ensure that SAVE_ON_STOP variable is set to yes. This saves your sound settings when you shutdown your system.

----------

## region-g

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> i set all full with alsamixer.but i dont hear anything  

 

Well since alsaconf is able to see your snd card your are half way there.

Now please run alsamixer and notice if the channels are muted or not, my master channel for example is 00 (not muted) and my surround channel is MM (muted), M to switch between stated and Esc to save

----------

